# Perch height?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

How low is too low from the ground? I realize, pigeons like to be up as high as they possibly can. 

Folks with box perches; do the bottom perches get utilized? I have some V perches that are 12" off ground area and they never get utilized.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

My lowest perch is 21" from the floor and they all get used at some point. I have nest boxes at that height also and it seems to work. I just picked that height for no particular reason.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

blacksheep said:


> How low is too low from the ground? I realize, pigeons like to be up as high as they possibly can.
> 
> Folks with box perches; do the bottom perches get utilized? I have some V perches that are 12" off ground area and they never get utilized.


I go down to 18" with the box perches, and they all seem to be used. I have also sometimes seen birds roosting on the sill plate under the box perches, so I expect it shouldn't be a problem. They do *prefer *the higher perches though.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 10 perches that are 12” high off the floor, but I leave them there because I find that when some of Yb’s start to venture out of the nest boxes, I find them using those perches the next morning… So I guess they serve there purpose one way or another…!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I have a 10 perches that are 12” high off the floor, but I leave them there because I find that when some of Yb’s start to venture out of the nest boxes, I find them using those perches the next morning… So I guess they serve there purpose one way or another…!


Mine are also 12" at the lowest perch, and I've noticed the same thing here. I was told as long as the lowest perch is a few inches above the lowest vent you should be OK.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

me too.. my lowest perch is 12" my nest boxes are 18" no one nesting in them yet but they get roosted in  besides most of my birds are youngsters anyway LOL


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Social birds rank themselves by perch height. The highest bird has the job of looking out for trouble. This is important if the birds are secured in a spot, like a breeding cage. If their cage is the highest point in the loft they may show signs of stress due to being on duty too long. 
(just thought you may find it of interest.) Lower perches may not be used often but it is important that they be available.


----------

